# System heating up question



## drewanghenderso (Oct 11, 2010)

I am running at about 40 C (have "SpeedFan" installed). Is this a good consistent temperture? 

I am also wondering what is to long to use my laptop, as far as being on my laptop for a few hours straight, a nite.

Its a HP Compaq nc6120, I purchased refurbished from a contact on Ebay. He said that they get laptops all the time from businesses, and they "flash" them, and sell them. They said that all is working fine, otherwise they wouldnt sell them. Just giving a background.

Thanks for any wisdom.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Speedfan is notoriously inaccurate at temps and voltages, used to be ok, but not anymore, seems it hasn't kept up well enough with the newer cpu's. There are times when it does work, but it's a last resort for me, much prefer RealTemp or Core Temp. 

That being said, 40C is a good cpu temperature for a laptop. You may want to get a cooler of some sort if using it for long periods of time. I prefer the ones that put the laptop at an angle, raising the bottom rear vents, and maximizing airflow. Laptops do run hotter than desktops, they don't have much for airflow, lot of parts crammed into a small case will do that. 

I've had mine on for days at a time, with a good cooler, and running the cpu at 100%. This was during the [email protected] "Chimp Challenge", quite stressful for components. Every laptop is going to be different, if it gets too hot, don't run it so long. If you can keep your cpu temps low, then no worries.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Speedfan is for fans. Use the Bios for the most reliable Temp info.


----------



## drewanghenderso (Oct 11, 2010)

Oh, with SpeedFan the readings are showing for Temperatures: (These are my current readings)

Local Temp: 37C
Remote Temp: 43C
HD0: 31C
Temp1: 40C
Temp2: 24C
Temp3: 23C

I am just wondering if these adequate? Are you thinking that SpeedFan would not read these Temps? 

I just want the best way(step by step instructions) to read the Temperature, and make sure it is at a good temperature. 

I am just honestly trying to find out, because I want to have my laptop working for a long time. 

Thanks

Drew


----------



## drewanghenderso (Oct 11, 2010)

Oh, before I just posted my follow question, and SpeedFan readings, I hadnt read your Posting. Your Posting clears up alot of questions in my mind. Thanks so much! 

So is there a location to find my specs and locate what a best temp for my laptop to be running at? 

Then checking on the heat in the BIOS? 

Also, I have 1 GB of RAM in my laptop right now, if I made it a total of 2 GBs, would that enhance performance, and make it easier on the CPU, to reduce heat and enhance performance?

I have a HP Compaq nc6120 laptop
Running Windows XP
Intel - Centrino

Is there more specs that are needed to determine?

Thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The Bios will give you the most reliable Temp readings.
Adding another GB of RAM would prove beneficial for performance but it will not lower CPU temps.
Mixing RAM brands/specs can lead to problems.
Use Crucial's site to determin the correct RAM for your laptop. http://www.crucial.com/


----------

